# List of snake equipment help



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all,
What equipment do I need for a variable kingsnake, which needs no lighting just a heat source. Please list absolutely everything.

Thanks


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You need

- An enclosure
- A heat source (most common & simple is the heat mat)
- A way to control the heat (thermostat)
- A way to measure temperature (thermometer, digital is the best).
- Two hides, one for the cool end, one for the hot end.
- Water dish.
- Moss for a moist hide during shedding.
- Substrate (can be newspaper, can be paper towel, but a better permanent option is something like aspen)
- Frozen mice.

Optional but very useful things

- Humidity reader. I would recommend, many people might say it's not mandatory but optional. Many digital temperature readers will also read the humidity.
- Tongs for feeding if you intend to strike feed.
- Branches, plants, decor - the decoration is up to you.
- Enclosure lock, if using glass sliding doors would strongly recommend.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, but what alternatives are there to heat mats as it will be a wooden vivarium

Thanks


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Thanks, but what alternatives are there to heat mats as it will be a wooden vivarium
> 
> Thanks


Heat mats still remain the simplest way to heat a wooden vivarium and are perfectly effective. You place the heat mat inside the viv and the substrate on top. It will be regulated by a thermostat so won't overheat or burn the snake.

If you really don't want to use a heat mat, the other option is a ceramic bulb, a light guard and a thermostat, but works out at least double the price.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Doesn't water spill onto them and other liquids easily?


----------



## mick1 (Feb 24, 2007)

after one of my snakes suffered burn from a heat mat due to water spillage and costing me a small fortune in vets fees i wont use heat mats on the floor of a viv again so now i use either a reptile radiator or a ceramic bulb with guard which are ceiling mounted, and before any one asks yes the heat mat was controlled by a thermostat


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Best to place egg-crate ontop of any heatmat that is within a viv. It is sourced from ebay - it is used in fish filtration media - not chicken and egg moulded papier mache. 

*What do you mean though a "...variable kingsnake NOT needing light"?*
*Variables originate from Mexico = plenty of light. Okay they are found in shaded wooded mountain terrain - but still plenty of l**ight.* 

*Best to provide heat from an upper source like the way the SUN naturally heats a habitat. Check out the White Ptython Range. Slim ceramic etc.*

*Also - what area of the UK are you located? *


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok thanks.

Not needing a UV light, though some sunlight would get in anyway.

North Lincolnshire


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Oi yoy yoy!!

"Would you like FRIES with that ?"


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, i would Advise Lighting in a wooden viv, for everyones Benefit...

If you are using a Heat mat, i would Recommend you check out some modern strip modular LED systems... great light, can add moonlight unit for nightTime... no blown bulbs, and incredibly cheap to run.

also totally hidden behind upper Lip of wooden viv, so Aesthetically much Nicer than a conventional bulb and guard ;-)


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

KWIBEZEE said:


> image Oi yoy yoy!!
> 
> "Would you like FRIES with that ?"


What?


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Tommy Coopers Ghost said:


> Hi, i would Advise Lighting in a wooden viv, for everyones Benefit...
> 
> If you are using a Heat mat, i would Recommend you check out some modern strip modular LED systems... great light, can add moonlight unit for nightTime... no blown bulbs, and incredibly cheap to run.
> 
> also totally hidden behind upper Lip of wooden viv, so Aesthetically much Nicer than a conventional bulb and guard ;-)


Ok, do you know any model names?


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Ok, do you know any model names?


Not off the top of my Head... will check what my unit is when i get home later... i rate it very highly enough that will be installing same in new viv im setting up this week


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Just Remembered...

White Python.


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't use a heatmat inside a wooden vivarium, they're only good for RUBS and other thin plastic boxes. Get a 100w ceramic bulb for a 3ft viv, or 150w ceramic bulb for a 4ft viv and buy a habistat pulse OR dimmer thermostat. Go with the white python LED's also, theyre a top quality product and the only ones i use in non-UV enclosures. Also, UV light does not go through glass, and be careful with sunshine going into your vivs, they can create dangerous hot spots.

So;
- Vivarium
- pulse OR dimmer stat
- ceramic bulb (for 3ft viv get the 100w one, for a 4ft viv buy a 150w one)
- White python LED kit
- Timer stat for your LED kit
- Substrate
- Ceramic bulb guard
- Hides
- Water bowl
- Decor


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> Don't use a heatmat inside a wooden vivarium, they're only good for RUBS and other thin plastic boxes. Get a 100w ceramic bulb for a 3ft viv, or 150w ceramic bulb for a 4ft viv and buy a habistat pulse OR dimmer thermostat. Go with the white python LED's also, theyre a top quality product and the only ones i use in non-UV enclosures. Also, UV light does not go through glass, and be careful with sunshine going into your vivs, they can create dangerous hot spots.


Why can't I use heatmats if it is inside the viv with the precautions mentioned? The cheaper option is the best for me (I do have enough for everything, but saving money is obviously good).


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Any reptile should not have the opportunity to touch the heat source. By design, heatmats only heat what they touch and do not heat the ambient air leading to an increase in respiratory infections, which is why i do not advocate the use of heatmats, EVER. There really isn't much difference price wise in a full ceramic setup with a thermostat and a heatmat and thermostat.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Why can't I use heatmats if it is inside the viv with the precautions mentioned? The cheaper option is the best for me (I do have enough for everything, but saving money is obviously good).


Im Pretty new to the Game... and have read and Heard so many conflicting views on Which is best, Mats, ceramics, bulbs... people have their Preferences, but they all work, as Long as theyre Properly thermostatted and temp checked.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Why is the lighting so expensive? An aqurium with built in LEDS costs around £70, this is looking to cost well over £100 for the same thing.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> Any reptile should not have the opportunity to touch the heat source. By design, heatmats only heat what they touch and do not heat the ambient air leading to an increase in respiratory infections, which is why i do not advocate the use of heatmats, EVER. There really isn't much difference price wise in a full ceramic setup with a thermostat and a heatmat and thermostat.


Oh, someone else said it will cost at least double. 

This is so confusing :blush:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

You could always buy some LED lighting from IKEA instead of using white python.


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Depends on where you look. If you buy unbranded ceramic heat bulbs from ebay that people use to heat chicken coops, your not paying the extra money for a brand name like 'komodo' or 'exo terra'. There is also the equipment classifieds with some real bargains from time to time. 



FishForLife2001 said:


> Oh, someone else said it will cost at least double.
> 
> This is so confusing :blush:


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, thanks everyone!


----------

